# Blue silkie with brown feathers?



## valleychicks (May 26, 2013)

I was cleaning my 4 week old blue silkies tank today and noticed that one of them has new brown fluff/feathers in the front of her/him. She blue/gray all over except the crop/chest area is turning brown. Is that weird? Normal? 

I've attached a picture. It's not great, but if you look at the chick laying down, right in the front of her near the bedding is some of the brown.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Could be a blue partridge silkie?


----------



## valleychicks (May 26, 2013)

Thanks. I looked up a blue patridge and that does look a lot like her. Is it a unique colour?


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Not sure how rare the color is, but it's pretty either way


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

I also agree with blue partridge.


----------

